# Deleted photos



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

*I deleted my digital camera photos from my computer by mistake. Is there a free software to recover the photos please?:wave:*


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Try testdisk & photorec 

PhotoRec - CGSecurity

testdisk works great for recovering disk partitions that have been deleted / formatted & photorec should be equally as good for photo recovery. Luckily (unluckily for you) I haven't had need for it as yet 

Good Luck

*NOTE*



> For more safety, PhotoRec uses read-only access to handle the drive or memory card you are about to recover lost data from. Important: As soon as a pic or file is accidentally deleted, or you discover any missing, do NOT save any more pics or files to that memory device or hard disk drive; otherwise you may overwrite your lost data. *This means that while using PhotoRec, you must not choose to write the recovered files to the same partition they were stored on*.


just to ensure that you don't misread the print .. DON'T try to recover the files to your memory card .. recover to another storage device.


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

*Thank You i`ll have a look.*:wave:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

ZAR is an excellent image recovery tool - available here


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

zuluclayman said:


> ZAR is an excellent image recovery tool - available here


*Thanks i`ll try that.:wave:

*


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Julie, :wave:

How did you fare with your photo recovery ?? 

Still trying or have you succeeded ?


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

Done_Fishin said:


> Julie, :wave:
> 
> How did you fare with your photo recovery ??
> 
> Still trying or have you succeeded ?


No luck, couldn`t find them.:4-dontkno


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

That is most unfortunate .. did you try all the recommended software ? How were they deleted ? Simple Delete, a Format or wiped using software ?


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

Done_Fishin said:


> That is most unfortunate .. did you try all the recommended software ? How were they deleted ? Simple Delete, a Format or wiped using software ?


(1)Tried some(2)not sure(3)just a mistake.:wave:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

ZAR has recovered many images from media that had been formatted. If you haven't tried ZAR, then it is to be recommended.


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

DonaldG said:


> ZAR has recovered many images from media that had been formatted. If you haven't tried ZAR, then it is to be recommended.


Thank You.:wave:


----------



## kevinjames (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi Julie, 

Sometimes ago i had same case, then i tried many softwares to recover my deleted photos and then i found a best software to recover lost photos, through this photo recovery software i get back all the lost photos. You can also use this software. 

Thanks 
Kevin


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

kevinjames said:


> Hi Julie,
> 
> Sometimes ago i had same case, then i tried many softwares to recover my deleted photos and then i found a best software to recover lost photos, through this photo recovery software i get back all the lost photos. You can also use this software.
> 
> ...


Thank You, is that a paid software?:wave:


----------



## kevinjames (Apr 7, 2011)

Yes it's paid software Julie, this is the best software easy to use and performance wise is best.


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

kevinjames said:


> Yes it's paid software Julie, this is the best software easy to use and performance wise is best.


Thank You.:wave:


----------



## kevinjames (Apr 7, 2011)

Julie if you get back your lost photos then inform me also. 

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

kevinjames said:


> Julie if you get back your lost photos then inform me also.
> 
> Thanks
> Kevin


OK, Thank You.


----------

